# Operatorless Combines and Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have all heard the rage about what technology has in store for us, but on AgDay they show the no-man tractors and combines in action.....pretty cool looking. This segment is in the first ten minutes of todays show.....Take a peek!









Farming News, Market Prices & Agribusiness for Farmers from AgDay

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay but...how does a spider crawling across the field that slow become an improvement? I get lower weight but what am i missing?


----------

